

Please review: Reading news Del.icio.usly - SingAlong
http://jaxly.com/deliciously

======
seregine
Great idea on bootstrapping user interest from del.icio.us.

I have too many del.icio.us tags. Please sort them by frequency rather than
alphabet (or at least provide the option).

I use del.icio.us as a repository for technical bookmarks (as opposed to
faves.com, where I put cool links for my friends). So my "language" tag refers
to programming languages, but that's not what Jaxly assumes. It would work
better for me if you took the whole tag cloud and tried to infer my interests
from that.

I'm probably very atypical.

~~~
SingAlong
I noticed that too when I clicked on my tag 'code', I got all sorts of stuff
like presidential code, etc

You mean doing semantics can set this right? Any suggestions on APIs to use?

And, the the action of getting tags takes place by an ajax request, so will it
be heavy for the server if I perform semantic actions in the background to
give user tags? I am running on appengine

UPDATE: I changed the tag visualization to a tag cloud to solve the navigation
problem. But still the 'older' link problem leaves me stranged at the bottom
of the page when the changes take place at the top.

UPDATE-2: I changed the tag view back to list type. The cloud type seems too
crowded and not readable. Atleast the list type can list neatly by
alphabetical order

UPDATE-3: Solved the view problem when selecting tags and navigating through
news. It works fine now. All I had to do was to change the
href=javascript:something as onclick attribute and set the href to an anchor
pointing to the top of the page. But still the problem of selecting tags
through the crowd, I am not able to come up with any visualization idea.
Creating a tag cloud with various font sizes is not possible since I don't
know the number of bookmarks in a user's account. With that data I could have
done some math and set different font sizes for different tags.

------
bprater
I have a long stretch of tags (username: bprater), when I click on a lower
one, I don't know that stuff is being changed at the top. You might take the
user back to the top.

~~~
SingAlong
Oh yeah! I too found some difficulty when I read news and then clicked the
'older' link I was still at the bottom of the page while the news on top
changed.

Will correct it in a few minutes. Thanks for reporting the bug in usability

------
thorax
I have so many tags. Can you not just take all the tags, see which ones I
link/use the most, and then prioritize my news on that basis? Clicking tags
seems like it's waste of time and is too much tunnel-vision.

Neat concept, definitely.

~~~
benjamincanfly
Same thought here. I don't see what the point of pulling in my delicious data
is if you don't actually do anything with it. If that were a big help I would
just open delicious up in another window and type out the tags I wanted.

~~~
SingAlong
"If that were a big help I would just open delicious up in another window and
type out the tags I wanted."

Well, then many apps would not exist if developers thought this way.

What about Meebo or Pidgin? Why not login to GTalk, Yahoo chat and the rest in
separate windows?

It becomes hard when you have to read news by tags from delicious, faves.com
and every bookmarking site. (yeah adding more sites soon) :)

Users tend to forget about keywords they want to read news about. What if you
have a 15 keywords to read news everyday about? I have have seen people who
tend to forget to search for some info on Google when they have a list of
things to search for (I am one of them too). The same thing applies to news.

------
SingAlong
Wondering how it could be made more useful?

That was a part of my entry for the Daylife developer challenge. The whole
entry is <http://jaxly.com> which includes a news search engine and an
OpenSocial app for Orkut.

